# I'm a new composer on the block



## mleghorn (May 18, 2011)

Hello everyone,

I'd like to introduce myself. Composing has been a serious hobby of mine for the last few years, and after all that noodling around, I find I actually have a portfolio to share. You can check me out on

__
https://soundcloud.com/
. To give you something to chew on, here's my most recent piece I did for synthesizer:

__
https://soundcloud.com/mike-leghorn%2Fisle-of-the-dead
. I've been told that my music is unique -- for better or worse.

Thanks for welcoming me into your community!

Mike Leghorn


----------



## Delicious Manager (Jul 16, 2008)

I liked it quite a lot. 'Unique'? Well, I'm not sure about that - your music bears a close resemblance to that of Morton Subotnick.

Silver Apples of the Moon 




The Wild Bull (listen from around 5:30-ish) 




The Key to Songs


----------



## mleghorn (May 18, 2011)

Delicious Manager said:


> I liked it quite a lot. 'Unique'? Well, I'm not sure about that - your music bears a close resemblance to that of Morton Subotnick.
> 
> Silver Apples of the Moon
> 
> ...


Thanks for that very interesting feedback! I listened to the Subotnick examples. I can hear a little similarity in colors and texture. It's great music. I'm going to have to add that to my collection!


----------



## mleghorn (May 18, 2011)

To demonstrate that I have other facets, I'd like to call your attention to my latest composition, called "The River of Life". Here's the link:

__
https://soundcloud.com/mike-leghorn%2Fthe-river-of-life

I hope you enjoy!

All sounds are from the Zebra software synthesizer.

Your feedback is most welcome!

Mike


----------



## soundandfury (Jul 12, 2008)

Well, the harmonic uncertainty and rather unmetred rhythms (I have no idea what key you're in or where the barlines are) produce a sense of disorientation, but a controlled one; if that was what you were aiming for, then well done. The only criticism I would have is that sometimes dissonances go unprepared and unresolved, which in my old-fashioned classical ear causes a little pain.
Have you considered writing music for the Wesnoth project?


----------

